# Melitta Caffeo Bistro - Coffee not coming out, thrown in drip tray



## Bonas (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello,

My brother offered me an old Melitta Caffeo Bistro that was at the warehouse for aprox 1 year, after been used for 6 or more years.

After a good cleaning I tested the machine and everything works good, pump, steam milk frother, grinder, movements, etc.....BUT coffee does not come out.

In few tries I was able to get water from the front of the machine, meaning that front dispenser is not blocked.

When I start to try normal cycle (grinding beans to coffee) I was not able to get any espresso, I can see that the machine try to deliver the espresso to front but* something* *happens in this part of the process* and the whole espresso is thrown in the drip tray.

Would be a problem in the Hose/Drain Valve ?

When I opened the machine for cleaning I noticed that the Valve and surrounding area was very dirty (see picture).

I hope that the problem is in this valve them I can buy a new one and replace.

Someone can recognize the problem and say that most probably is an issue in the valve?

Thank you!


----------



## Zeus (Dec 7, 2019)

I have the same problem!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi

Did you manage to repair the unit? I have the same problem with mine.

/Casper


----------



## Davie (Jun 17, 2020)

Did you sort the issue? I have a similar issue, altered the grind and it s doesn't dump as much coffee but still dumps 40%, any advice appreciated


----------



## danakajoel (Jul 13, 2020)

I've also got the same issue, any update or solution found? I can get around it if i notice the coffee not pouring out by pulling out and putting back in the drip tray and then it pours the coffee in the cup but it's so frustrating and I don't want to bin the machine!!!


----------



## Coffeelover61 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi

my Mellitta Cafeo CI is dumping the coffee in the tray instead of cup, I've descaled, cleaned the carrier thoroughly to no avail. Could someone advise please


----------

